# 2 ducky paddles lost on Gore



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

sorry about the loss, but, i bet duckying down Gore was a blast


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Sorry you lost your paddles, but by any chance did you get some video??? Would LUV to see it! One question: Why?


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I found one paddle today. I would like to hear your story...I lauhged when I found it... I figured it came in with trashed blue canoe below applesauce...


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Where'dya swim/how far'dya get?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad you all made it out, we figured it would be a pleasant walk on the train tracks.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

*Awesome*

I was not actually present but will fully own the fact that it was my ducky and seemed the best option for a determined group with limited car space (16 ft oar boat, 12 ft bucket boat no thwarts, two person ducky). Possibly not my best advice ever. Anyway, they say they were pretty psyched until kirschbaum's....in the dark....nuff said....Glad they are still speaking to me. 

I would love to reconnect with that paddle and would happy to deliver malty beverage of choice. 

Peter 
704 9710


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, but that wasn't the first 2 man ducky in Gore. A few of us were there two years ago with duckies. We weren't the first, either.

David


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

The other paddle is on river right on the bank...seems like it was after the last little class III ledge but I don't really remember that well. I just remember seeing it and wondering why anyone would every be using that paddle in Gore. Then I laughed a bit knowing there is probably a funny story to go with the paddle. 

But either way your paddle is safely on the bank if you wanna go get it.


----------



## Kim Saltus Johnston (Jul 29, 2008)

*Not the first*

No, you are not the first, but glad you made it out with a sense of humor.


----------

